# Has anyone used Opliiq Fulfillment are they ok?



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Watched a youtube video Witch mentioned Opliiq Fulfillment and am wondering if they are any good. My situation is I live in Canada and am looking into using a USA fulfillment Drop shipper to sell shirts in the USA. Trying to figure out if I am better off supplying products in the USA as apposed to making them in Canada to sell in the USA. For me it might be better to do sales in the USA. Price wise though I do not want to end up working for the fulfillment company and not making much money margin wise.


----------

